# MT Encyclopedia Entry on Modern Arnis



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 15, 2006)

http://www.martialtalk.net/wiki/index.php/Modern_arnis


----------



## monkey (Jun 1, 2006)

Grand Master loved to get low & show how to use the tight foot work that the Kuntao Arnis line had.He displays some of this on the 6 tape set from the 80s that had Jim & Judy Clapp to name a couple of players.He also love the quick responce the Kuntao had to take out any attacker.His words of wisdom were (Its a beautiful art.I wish all to learn & know,You know.)So Imagine getting low like a squat & spinning fast & cutting-defending-attacking.This is the beauty of Kuntao Arnis.It was called Modern for those who GrandMaster felt were not ready for Kuntao.Later it became Arnis Detranca.From that  come tapi tapi.Tapi Tapi was part of De Tronka.To give an example to relate to (Esada y daga) is part of the Kali-Escrima-Arnis.It is not a compleat system.But those who may not have full knowlage of the art, call their new founded art Espada y Daga.I do Arnis!I dont dance!Please no tapi tapi on my floor.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 5, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> Grand Master loved to get low & show how to use the tight foot work that the Kuntao Arnis line had.He displays some of this on the 6 tape set from the 80s that had Jim & Judy Clapp to name a couple of players.He also love the quick responce the Kuntao had to take out any attacker.His words of wisdom were (Its a beautiful art.I wish all to learn & know,You know.)So Imagine getting low like a squat & spinning fast & cutting-defending-attacking.This is the beauty of Kuntao Arnis.It was called Modern for those who GrandMaster felt were not ready for Kuntao.Later it became Arnis Detranca.From that come tapi tapi.Tapi Tapi was part of De Tronka.To give an example to relate to (Esada y daga) is part of the Kali-Escrima-Arnis.It is not a compleat system.But those who may not have full knowlage of the art, call their new founded art Espada y Daga.I do Arnis!I dont dance!Please no tapi tapi on my floor.



Tom,

Nothing Personal, but I have to disagree with you here.

You are not good enough so you call it Modern Arnis, while this guy calls it Kuntao. 

Here is the problem, I have paid for a seminar and then had GM Presas escort me and or others out of the seminar before we changed, and tell us that they are not ready for us. (* We have/had a reputation of not playing well with others *) But the art was still called Modern Arnis. 

I have no idea where you get these ideas from.


----------



## monkey (Jun 5, 2006)

Have you watched the veriuos intervews of Proffesor at the time,He says He added Balintawak to the family art.The family art  is not Modern Arnis .Remy said he speak Hilongo i beleave (forgive if its not spelled right.)Remy states He did not learn from his fauther How name is Jose Presas y Bonco.Remy states in the intervew done on (the Black belt tapes sold threw Black belt mag)I learn from my Grnad father Bonco.Stoke did not have Bonko as a name or ever any part of.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Jun 5, 2006)

Lets see. 
1 Monkey says "X"
20 others who moved, traveled and were around say "Y"
Professor Snake thinks X is wrong.


----------



## monkey (Jun 5, 2006)

Please  stop you bashing I copied all your postest & consider to send to web master.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 5, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> Have you watched the veriuos intervews of Proffesor at the time,He says He added Balintawak to the family art.The family art is not Modern Arnis .Remy said he speak Hilongo i beleave (forgive if its not spelled right.)Remy states He did not learn from his fauther How name is Jose Presas y Bonco.Remy states in the intervew done on (the Black belt tapes sold threw Black belt mag)I learn from my Grnad father Bonco.Stoke did not have Bonko as a name or ever any part of.


 

Tom,

In one post you say GM Remy does not have the system, and then in another he did not train at all in the family system because he did not train with his father, yet you admit he trained with his Grand Father and others.

And as to Balintawak, any day you want to get together in person and talk about Balintawak, just let me know when you are in my neighborhood and I will make the time. 

The issue is not the training with Grand Father or in Balintawak.

The issue is that you have contradicted yourself numerous times.

You also have been pushing this Kuntao name which just happens to be on your certificate (* per your posts *), and then you make the comments that if you were in  the KNOW or in tight then you got the Kuntao otherwise you got Modern Arnis.  You are making a very big claim here. You have just insulted a lot of people. You have drawn lines and made comments that most of the people are nothing and only you have it.

I challenge the idea, for I do not think you are the only one to have trained with him, and or learned anything, and with your comments, I seriously wonder if you learned anything at all.


----------



## modarnis (Jun 5, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I challenge the idea, for I do not think you are the only one to have trained with him, and or learned anything, and with your comments, I seriously wonder if you learned anything at all.


 
Good point Rich.  There are quite a few people in the Northeast who have a great deal of material from the Professor that wasn't taught in the mainstream seminars.  People like Lee Lowery, Richard Roy, Alix Lavaud and Janet Aalfs all trained with the Professor in the early 1980's

In my opinion no one has the complete art (whatever one might propose that to be).  The Professor taught many people many things.  He was unique in that he often taught certain aspects of the arts to specific people.

If people spent less time labelling and critiquing and more time sharing information and growing, the encyclopedia entry would become more complete


----------



## monkey (Jun 5, 2006)

I offerd to share in the beging & thats when those who basical are nationa; enquire  of the arts & dont realy do it Post things on the web.This is were some come on to this site & soon I was hounder time & time again As seen on the above post (Remy tought many diferant things to many differant people).I just want to have fun & pass on the art.I was complimented on the post of front jab-post for side kick & post for jeet kune do as well as post for wing chun.Yet the same 3 keep coming on to the post highlight & not read any of what I write or say & put me down.They might lern something if they stop & read & put the differances aside.Just have fun & see what I have to offer -(check out those post-then & only then you might stop this he said -she said stuff & actualy have fun).    Thanks Modarnis  good post & yes Remy tought many differant to differant people.


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Jun 5, 2006)

An encyclopedia entry requires good writing so that the facts are clear. I think all of the entries could use additional clear and concise work to expand their entries.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 5, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> I offerd to share in the beging & thats when those who basical are nationa; enquire of the arts & dont realy do it Post things on the web.


 
You offered to share your videos which is against our policies on Martial Talk.

You also did nothing but comment off topic and also post all about your training with names. 

You also called out people and made comments about Who are they, when these people were not in the thread topic for discussion or invovled at all.

You do post things on the web. Incorrect statements in the middle of very poorly written text. Yes you admit now that you do not type well. I accept that, but the incorrect statements and the challenges are not truly friendly nor in fun. They are all about marketing yourself.



			
				monkey said:
			
		

> This is were some come on to this site & soon I was hounder time & time again As seen on the above post (Remy tought many diferant things to many differant people).


 
I have not hounded you. I have asked you follow up questions. I have asked you to explain what you typed. I have recently told you were just wrong. You are not able to reply back other than poor me I am being picked on. If you are what you say you are then you should be able to take the time to explain it. To share as you said. But I doubt it.



			
				monkey said:
			
		

> I just want to have fun & pass on the art.


 
I disagree, from your posts and comments by others it seems you only want to promote yourself as the one and only. The one with the video so we need to go through you. The one with the knowledge, so we need to train with you and only you. Although I accept that this may not be your intention it was the impact you made, and I have tried numerous times to explain this to you. But it seems to miss your grasp.



			
				monkey said:
			
		

> I was complimented on the post of front jab-post for side kick & post for jeet kune do as well as post for wing chun.


 
This is a perfect example of how you bring in something that has absolutely nothing to do with the topic, and try to make it go off topic.





			
				monkey said:
			
		

> Yet the same 3 keep coming on to the post highlight & not read any of what I write or say & put me down.


 
I read and re-read trying to be as nice as possible in the beginning. Then when you answered you spoke English as your first language, I tried to council you in posting better. Later it comes out You have no First Language just that you speak a lot of languages a little. This is a contradiction of statements. You have prevented this and other falsehoods.




			
				monkey said:
			
		

> They might lern something if they stop & read & put the differances aside.


 
They might learn something? I disagree. They could learn how not to present themselves. They could learn how not to impress people. How Gorilla Marketing and polarization of topics and then stepping back and trying to claim you are being picked on is nothing more than Trollish Behaviour.



			
				monkey said:
			
		

> Just have fun & see what I have to offer -(check out those post-then & only then you might stop this he said -she said stuff & actualy have fun).


 
I have fun in my training all the time. 

This is a volunteer job to try to make sure that people get a chance to know the truth (* from different perspectives *), and also possible learn. Yet you make it so hard to even read your posts, that learning from your posts is almost impossible. 

I have no problem seeing what you ahve to offer, but if all you offer are stories of people you have met, and how great you are, then I see nothing to learn.



			
				monkey said:
			
		

> Thanks Modarnis good post & yes Remy tought many differant to differant people.


 
This is about GM Remy, Fine, but you said the GM Ernesto (* Kombaton *) and Datu Hartford (* non Modern Arnis FMA art *) promoted you. Where is the GM Remy signing off on your cert? 

Also to use your tactic of bringing in other threads, in the Datu Thread you stated that the Non-Filipino Datu's was an insult to the PI and those Filipinos around them. This is racist. If you do not like me for the color of my skin or the nationality I was born with then you are a bigot and I do not think you belong here. To think that knowledge is limited to only those of a certain nation or race, is a false stamtment, something I see you make here a lot. 

If you believe that I have no knowledge because I an not a Filipino then you would be very surprised.


----------



## monkey (Jun 6, 2006)

I see you excert exactly what you want & turn it into your meaning.I will answer your questions but, you realy need to stop excerts unless you get what that excerts was pertaining to.You took out the excert that I was quoting I had good repore & people on those post complimented me on.Yet you take 1 line & twist it to try to fit your meaning.If you have a question ask me.I have dial up computor for now & for you do cut 5-10 excerts realy makes no real sence.I stated If you dont 1979-80 I trained with Remy & Ernesto.Remy gave me a rank Guardian & Master & last current date for that archive event of the 2 together Shows on my 1981 certificate  Signed by Remy.The Ernesto is signed  1984.I continued private times with Them.The Same time Remy had his 1st attack-Ernesto had a heart attack.This was around 2001.Many thought both line would take a bad hit,Lot of prayers whent out & they recoverd.Remy started seminars & did great for a while.My last dates of renewal were 1999 Remy (Guardian & Master)Remy told me to get the rank from George Mazek.I talk to Remy-George & many calls with Haliford Jones.They agreed I should be state rep. So for 1998-9 I was state rep,.I didnt have the chance to keep renewing-as in 2000 I went to Vegas & had a kid,Coming Back to Calif 2001 & staying in contack with Haliford Jones -George Mazek & Eliot Sheer-My rank was published showing 1981 signed by Remy Guardian & Master.Remy was the 1st of this title.Hence I had it published.I also had contacks with Steven Dowed-Tom Bolden & more.I dont say these to Name drop as you call it.I say these as referance if you can except that.2002 I was told by Presas family & Kelly Wardon whom alos I did contack with that the worst happened-(Remy passed)Now as for my videos -I own all.I dont promo me-I promote the art.How can anyone do any talk & not have it promoted.This site was for Arnis to promote it -I offerd to do that .Not my falut you translate how you want things to read.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 6, 2006)

Can I request that this thread be copied and renamed with the original thread being trimmed?


----------

